# [XORG config] apres emerge erreur KBD Failed to load RESOLU

## xandine

Bonsoir,

Me revoila encore avec un problème (merci pour votre aides pour  X86_64bits j’y suis et sa marche bien déjà sur se point).

Voila je Vien de prendre avec émerge Xorg et gnome et Nvidia mais impossible de configurer le serveur Xorg problème kbd module inconnu et non dispo j’ai fait émerge hal toujours pareille..

sortie console

 X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux gentootux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 20 23:04:29 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 18 January 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 21 00:04:00 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) No Input driver matching `kbd'

No core keyboard

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

*************************************

Je vous donne mon log XORG :

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux gentootux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 20 23:04:29 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 18 January 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 20 23:27:19 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Videoconfig" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) Option "ReducedBlanking"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Pad1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b07a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a40 card 1043,11c7 rev 07 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2a41 card 0000,0000 rev 07 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 93 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2919 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2929 card 1043,11c7 rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,064c card 1043,1912 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4232 card 8086,1201 rev 00 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,16d5 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 07:01:0: chip 1180,0832 card 1043,11c7 rev 05 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 07:01:1: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,11c7 rev 22 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 07:01:2: chip 1180,0843 card 1043,11c7 rev 12 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 07:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,11c7 rev 12 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 07:01:4: chip 1180,0852 card 1043,11c7 rev 12 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfdefffff (0x3f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe9fffff (0xa00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf8efffff (0x2f00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared) (II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x064c) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfa000000/25, I/O @ 0xcc00/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfebfe800 - 0xfebfe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfebfec00 - 0xfebfecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebfffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf8fe0000 - 0xf8feffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8fff000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf9fff000 - 0xf9fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfebfe800 - 0xfebfe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfebfec00 - 0xfebfecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 17:15:47 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfebfe800 - 0xfebfe8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebfec00 - 0xfebfecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebfffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf8fe0000 - 0xf8feffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf8fff000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf9fff000 - 0xf9fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Pad1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) Pad1 touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Pad1: always reports core events

(EE) No Input driver matching `kbd'

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Pad1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Pad1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(--) Pad1 touchpad found

No core keyboard

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

*********************************************

Ma config Xorg

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Tue Nov  4 17:18:57 PST 2008

# **********************************************************************

# This file was generated by videoconfig (Zenwalk Xorg configuration tool)

# If you changed your video card or monitor, please run videoconfig again

# from runlevel 3. Don't modify this file yourself until you know what you do  :Wink: 

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Files section -- This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Extensions section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Keyboard section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Pointers section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Graphic devices section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphic devices sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Screen section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout section

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Videoconfig" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Pad1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "synaptics"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#       Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#       Option     "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

#       Option     "Xleds" "1 2 3"

#       Option     "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "synaptics"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#       Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#       Option     "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

#       Option     "Xleds" "1 2 3"

#       Option     "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

#       Option     "XkbVariant"    "us"

    Option         "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#       Option     "BaudRate" "9600"

#       Option     "SampleRate" "150"

#       Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#       Option     "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

#       Option     "ChordMiddle"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option     "Protocol" "Xqueue"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Pad1"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/tp1"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1700"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

  Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4200"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.09"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Artefact"

    ModelName      "My monitor"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0

    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "1"

    Option         "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Video device"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Videoconfig"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Si vous pouvez m’aidais.

CDTL.

Je suits sur un portable ASUS X72VN serie nvidia 9650M GtLast edited by xandine on Sat Jan 24, 2009 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gregool

Salut xandine,

tu as renseigné quoi dans INPUT_DEVICES dans /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## xandine

re salut

make.config

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 symlink X gnome gtk alsa dvd cdrom mpeg divx xvid avi xorg opengl xvmc nvidia utf8 nld oss dvd dvdread truetype userlocales cups foomaticdb usb ppds unicode jpeg gif png mp3 real xv quicktime hal dbus pdf acpi"

LINGAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARD="nvidia nv vesa"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## titoucha

Tu as une faute sur la variable LINGAS son nom est faux, le bon nom est LINGUAS

----------

## xandine

OUPPSSSS

merci je modifie et reteste je vous tiend au courant

CDTL

----------

## titoucha

Pas besoin de tester sa va juste changer la langue de compilation, ça n'a rien à voir avec ton problème.

----------

## xandine

oki meric deja pour sa mais poru mon prob de de kbd je suis toujours bloquer a mort sniff pas de gnomiqueeee

bon je tente un emerge world et vais voirs aussi si ca peux avance

CDTL

 :Sad: 

----------

## gregool

si tu as mis ça INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" 

Xorg a du installer x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, vérifie que c'est bien le cas.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais si xorg est compilé avec le USE "hal", il fera appel à hal (et sa config dans /etc/hal/...)

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, mais si xorg est compilé avec le USE "hal", il fera appel à hal (et sa config dans /etc/hal/...)

 

+1

Mais dans ce cas, il y a tout de même moyen de forcer xorg à utiliser sa propre config au lieu d'appeler hal en mettant l'option suivante dans xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection
```

----------

## kopp

Et le fait qu'il y ait deux fois la config du clavier avec le même identifiant, ça n'y serait pas pour quelque chose ?

Au fait, la config par Hal, vous êtes surs que ça date de xorg-server 1.3 ? me semblait que c'était arrivé après...

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Et le fait qu'il y ait deux fois la config du clavier avec le même identifiant, ça n'y serait pas pour quelque chose ?

 

Il me semble que dans ce cas, xorg ne prend en compte que la première section rencontrée.

 *Quote:*   

> Au fait, la config par Hal, vous êtes surs que ça date de xorg-server 1.3 ? me semblait que c'était arrivé après...

 

Tu as entièrement raison : le premier support "input hotplug" est apparu avec la version xorg-server-1.4

Pour en revenir au module kbd, le driver installé par le package x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard est /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

Vérifier s'il existe bien ...

----------

## xandine

Bonsoir TLM

apres reinstall  x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard.

tous est revenu dans l'ordre 

merci tlm

----------

